# Color Spot...........what program do you use???



## cameracrazymomma (Mar 7, 2008)

Also, what program is it that you have the black and white pics, but the you can make the EYES in color.

Need info ASAP.........THANKS


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 7, 2008)

Pretty much any image program that has layers. (Photoshop, Elements and many others).

It's called 'Selective Coloring'....look it up (search it out)


----------



## BYoung (Mar 7, 2008)

Removed my post, Big Mike beat me to it.


----------



## cameracrazymomma (Mar 7, 2008)

I do use Adobe photo shop to do my color spot.  But when I go to do the eyes, it wont work.  It dosent change their color.


----------



## ~Stella~ (Mar 7, 2008)

Just select the eyes (or whatever you want colored) and then click "select inverse" and then go to the dropdown "Color.....remove color" and that should give you what you want.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 7, 2008)

They way you do it, is to create two layers, convert the top one to B&W then erase or mask off the parts that you want to be in color.  The color from the layer below will show though.


----------

